# Looking for an AD referral - PMs please!



## Andy K

Hi

Could somebody give me a referral to a good US AD that ships out of state? I am perfectly willing to work the phones but IWC's "find a retailer" feature doesn't seem to be working on either Firefox or Explorer, on my work computer or the one at home. 

Thanks!


----------



## superL

Andy K said:


> Hi
> 
> Could somebody give me a referral to a good US AD that ships out of state? I am perfectly willing to work the phones but IWC's "find a retailer" feature doesn't seem to be working on either Firefox or Explorer, on my work computer or the one at home.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Andy, check your PM for a US AD who ships out of state.

Lenny


----------



## Andy K

Thanks for the PMs folks, my first IWC is on its way!


----------



## asurada

Sorry to bump this dead thread but, I'm looking for an out of state IWC AD as well to get a 3717-01.

I am located at California.

Thank you


----------



## jnelson3097

PM sent


----------



## vbomega

Me too please!


----------



## GarageBMW

Same here, can anyone point me to an AD willing to ship to Canada ?

Thanks


----------



## ReedW

I would love a lead as well. CONUS for me. Thanks!


----------



## jnelson3097

Email Sent


----------



## T.Snell

Hi There, any chance of also getting an AD referral? Do you think they would ship to Australia?

Thanks


----------



## jnelson3097

Yes, my AD can ship internationally. I've sent you a PM with his contact info.


----------



## avantgarde84

Could I also get your AD's contact please? For future reference and I am actually thinking of buying an IWC folding clasp or bracelet...


----------



## dean_sanjose

Please PM me too, please. Thanks!


----------



## Broleo

jnelson, can pm me too. ship internationally.

Tx


----------



## jnelson3097

All PMs sent


----------



## bmwdmb1

My search for an IWC AD has lead me here (which looks like a great message board, can't wait to read more!)...there does not seem to be an AD in my state, could I possibly get a referral for one who ships out of state for an as well? Thanks much!


----------



## Exhausted

Hi, I'd appreciate a PM for good AD who ships to Canada.

Thanks


----------



## Chilled

hi,
Can i please get PM for the AD.


----------



## davesc02

Can anyone recommend a AD in the Los Angeles area that can give a good deal on a Pilot Mark XVI?

Thanks!


----------



## bullitt196

Same here please, thanks in advance!


----------



## Liquid_Lobotomy

Hi. At the risk of piling on, I would also appreciate a contact AD referral through PM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeyc

Sorry for joining the party late but please also send me contact info for an AD who will ship to Canada. Thanks in advance.


----------



## agruiz11

Hi All,

I also need a good AD, I live in NYC got a few watches from Kenjo (Omega & Breitling) but they only have a few IWC. I'm looking for an aquatimer 376711 or Galapagos 376705. Please help and it can also be NJ dealer.


----------



## htkim84

Hi!

Can I make the same request? A good out of state AD (I'm in Illinois) that deals IWC.

Thank you!


----------



## hay484

I am in the market for a 3717-01 and am located in San Francisco, CA. Places in the bay area are welcomed, thanks!


----------



## MBroadus

I'm in the market for a 371701 and located in Northern Virginia/Washington DC metro area but I'm willing to order over the phone also. Can someone please PM me an AD referral? Many thanks.


----------



## jnelson3097

MBroadus said:


> I'm in the market for a 371701 and located in Northern Virginia/Washington DC metro area but I'm willing to order over the phone also. Can someone please PM me an AD referral? Many thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## sparty931

I am too looking for an AD that will ship out of state. Thanks much in advance!!


----------



## rajat

Hey guys, now that I've seen the Mark XVII, I'm going to pull the trigger on the XVI. Could someone please recommend a good AD? I'm located in the SF Bay Area. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## TeutonicCarFan

MBroadus said:


> I'm in the market for a 371701 and located in Northern Virginia/Washington DC metro area but I'm willing to order over the phone also. Can someone please PM me an AD referral? Many thanks.


Was there last week. The tyson's corner (nicer one) had a 3717, the other one didn't.


----------



## soulman978

Hey guys, I could also a referral for a good AD either local to me or one willing to ship out of state. I'm in Connecticut but travel frequently to NYC and Rhode Island. Thanks!


----------



## mercury66

Please PM me the name of an Out Of State AD that will ship. I'm in Texas.

MS


----------



## dsz001

Like rajat, I also want to pull the trigger on a Mark XVI now that I know the XVII is around the corner. Looking for an AD in the CT area that will give a discount OR an AD out of state that will provide a discount and ship. Thanks!

Also, if anyone has ever purchased from Tourneau in White Plains, NY - please let me know if they gave any discounts.


----------



## kuaka

I'm looking to get a Big Pilot soon and need an AD reference. I'm in FL and don't want to pay retail.


----------



## GarageBMW

Kuaka, DSZ001 

PM sent.


----------



## Mjd852

Located in Seattle and looking for an AD who ships out of state and offers discounts. Looking to pull the trigger on a Portuguese 7 day. Thanks!!


----------



## GarageBMW

Mjd852, PM sent


----------



## Tane

I'm also looking for the best IWC price globally from an AD.
I am based in Europe, but based on my previous purchases of Omegas and Tags, prices are generally lower in the US. I am probably visiting NY but shipping within US is an option of course.


----------



## Pharmer

Same here. Interested in a Portuguese 7 Day.


----------



## Georgeair

It must be 5001 week. I too am looking at a 5001-14 and would appreciate any leads on reasonable and helpful ADs. 

Thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

Tane, Pharmer, Georgeair, PM sent

Cheers

GarageBMW


----------



## Doid23

GarageBMW said:


> Tane, Pharmer, Georgeair, PM sent
> 
> Cheers
> 
> GarageBMW


Could you please do the same for me? I live in Texas, and am having problems finding the IWC that I would like, the one I did find the AD was willing to discount 5%. Would prefer to go through and AD rather than on the interwebs.


----------



## jnelson3097

You have a new PM. If anyone else needs an AD to work with, send me a PM.


----------



## Doid23

jnelson3097 said:


> You have a new PM. If anyone else needs an AD to work with, send me a PM.


Thanks J, just sent him an email. D


----------



## geekyjeff

Hello all. Also looking for an AD referral that can ship out of state. Am trying to find a 3717-01 but the AD's that I wanted to work with in the Philly area won't have one for weeks. And I'm itching to have one asap


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent geekyjeff

Cheers


----------



## Doid23

jnelson3097 said:


> You have a new PM. If anyone else needs an AD to work with, send me a PM.


Pulled the trigger yesterday, will be delivered tomorrow. Thanks for the hookup. D


----------



## jnelson3097

That's great news, you can't go wrong with George at Govberg.


----------



## timeliness

Hi,

Same here, would love to have the contact info for an AD. I am looking for the Aquatimer VC but more dealers I called do not carry them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GarageBMW

Timeliness, PM Sent

Cheers


----------



## TankDogg

Hey guys sorry but would also like an AD that gives a great discount. Also looking for out of state. I'm interested in and aquatimer 2000 or the pilot chrono. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terri288

Thanks for the PMs folks, my first IWC is on its way!​


----------



## GarageBMW

TankDogg, PM sent

Cheers


----------



## gotryerye

Hey guys. I too am also looking for an out of state AD who is willing to give a discount on a 3714-46. Any leads or referrals would be much appreciated! Also what kind of discounts have people gotten in the past from an AD? 5-10%? 10-15%? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jnelson3097

PM sent with an AD and answers to your question


----------



## 60HzShuffle

Hi - First time post. I am looking for a discount on a Mark XVI and in the Atlanta, GA area FWIW. Out of state AD is fine.


----------



## San Francisco

Sorry for asking the same question, but would be incredibly grateful for a referral. Looking to buy a particular watch and can't seem to get even a 1% discount in the Bay Area. Very grateful for any suggestions. Cheers.


----------



## GarageBMW

San Francisco, 60HZShuffle , PM sent

Cheers


----------



## Lima

T.Snell said:


> Hi There, any chance of also getting an AD referral? Do you think they would ship to Australia?
> 
> Thanks


+1

And any tips on what to expect to be slugged for in regards to taxes/GST etc.


----------



## gotryerye

Thanks for the referrals guys, but I ended up buying a 3714-46 this past weekend from an AD while in Vegas!


----------



## jbjust

Would love a referral for an AD who would ship me a Portofino automatic IW3565-01 in Virginia. There are no authorized dealers anywhere near me and my latest trip to NY left me a little disappointed in the discount I was able to negotiate. Any suggestions (and estimates of how much off the $4,500 msrp I can reasonably achieve) are greatly appreciated! PM me please.


----------



## gyang333

Hi, could I get a referral as well for an AD who could ship out of state? I'm tentatively planning on moving to Philadelphia so any ADs outside of Pennsylvania? I'm looking at getting the IW371445. Or if I can get a referral for an AD that is in the Philadelphia region (within a range of less than 200 miles) that would let me trade in my Hamilton JazzMaster? Thanks in advance.


----------



## diaby2afc

ditto. i'm salivating over the 3714. thanks


----------



## jnelson3097

diaby2afc said:


> ditto. i'm salivating over the 3714. thanks


PMs sent


----------



## Alexandre Ciskob

I'm in Vietnam and looking for a 325501
Could you guys PM me the price and the shipping method?

Appreciated all comments.

Ciskob


----------



## kenkim09

Hi, I am in the market for a 3714-45 and am located in Irivne, CA 92614. Please PM me too, please. Thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

Kenkim09, PM sent

Cheers


----------



## tctan

Could you pm me please too? I'm also in CA.


----------



## leezels

Hi Guys, Can i get a PM of a good AD in the US that will post to Australia, 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenkim09

GarageBMW, Thanks a lot.


----------



## GarageBMW

PM Sent leezels

Cheers

GarageBMW


----------



## toutatis00

could I get a referral for an AD who can ship out of state?
I am in NY


----------



## tm223

Please PM me too.


----------



## GarageBMW

TM223 and Toutatis, PM sent

Cheers


----------



## tctan

pm please, thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

tctan, pm sent

Cheers


----------



## toutatis00

thanks jnelson3097, garagebmw and karmatp
just bought 500107 from Radcliffe (Todd)


----------



## pega

I would also like a referral for an AD that will ship out of state. I am in NJ.
Looking to buy IWC Portuguese Yacht Club Chronograph ref IW390211.
Since this will be my first IWC, any idea what discount (% off) I can expect from an AD?


----------



## GarageBMW

pega, pm sent 

Cheers


----------



## jayleb

GarageBMW said:


> pega, pm sent
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I'd like one too please


----------



## Jumbie

Would appreciate a PM as well.

Thanks.


----------



## jnelson3097

jayleb & Jumbie - PMs sent


----------



## Jumbie

jnelson3097 said:


> jayleb & Jumbie - PMs sent


Thank you.


----------



## gyang333

Those who have received PMs from jnelson3097, I'll back his claim that his recommended AD is top-notch, especially his contact person at the store. Waiting for my IWC to arrive tomorrow, and will make a post about that, but dealing with him has been quality.


----------



## apatel429

Would appreciate if someone could send me a referral as well for an AD who can ship out of state?
I am in NY and looking at the iwc 3714. 

Thank you!


----------



## hunhyung

Hi all,

Bumping this thread to receive an AD referral. MUCH appreciated in advance. PM Please? I live in CA.


----------



## siess

One more here for a PM.

Need to ship to Oz.

Thanks very much for any assistance that can be provided.


----------



## dynamo71au3

Hi. A PM here for shipping to Australia would be great


----------



## -dustin

Would like an AD referral. Looking for a VC AT. Some how, some way there is not a single AD in Austin. 

I need to change that.


----------



## tdk88

Another one here looking for a pm referral for an ad who ships to Australia please.


----------



## ccnpc

Need a AD referral. Local only has one AD who refuses to give any discount. MUCH appreciated in advance. PM Please? I live in WA.


----------



## signalman

I'm in Melbourne. Pleae pm me a good AD


----------



## jdmsh

Looking for local AD referral in Chicago or AD who can ship out of state. Thanks you


----------



## IL Planet Ocean

Same question as jdmsh above. I live in Chicago too and I am looking either for a local AD that would like to deal or an out of state AD who is willing to ship. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## AAJT

Can you please also PM me with the AD. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Chaox

Would it be possible to PM me with an AD in London or anywhere in EU/UK with good discounts? I am trying to get my first IWC. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## jdmsh

IL Planet Ocean said:


> Same question as jdmsh above. I live in Chicago too and I am looking either for a local AD that would like to deal or an out of state AD who is willing to ship. Thank you all in advance!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Peijian427

Looking for an AD referral for a Portuguese 7 day please! I am located in FL and would like an out of state AD! Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## themrs

jdmsh said:


> Looking for local AD referral in Chicago or AD who can ship out of state. Thanks you


I'm in the same situation. Can you PM me if you have found a good AD in Chicago or one who will ship out of state. Thanks


----------



## shutterfly

Can I get a referral of an AD as well? I am in TX. 
I am thinking of buying a Portuguese Automatic 7 days. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rotary15

I am also looking for a good AD referral. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## hmmy822

Need a good AD referral.Looking for AD that ship out of state I live in California. Thanks in advance


----------



## calsoertj

Can I get a good AD referral as well. I am based in the UK(Manchester/London) and sometimes I would go to Singapore. Planning on purchasing an IWC for myself and a friend of mine who is interested too.


----------



## RickS72

Have you tried Iconic Watches In Blackburn? Although they're not an AD they do source via ADs, so, you still get full manufacturer warranty. They typically give 20% or so discount on IWC watches. They are are on the internet but also have a store, which you can visit, in Blackburn. Do A search for them on WUS, they generally get good reviews.

Genuine Luxury Swiss Watches at Discount Prices | Iconic Watches


----------



## daprince99

Hi all. I am starting to look pretty seriously at a 3239, and I would like the names if a good AD. I live in CA,a and I am looking for someone who will ship out of state. Thank you in advance.


----------



## blupil

hello all. also looking to buy a 3239. i have my sources for other brands, but this will be my first iwc, so would greatly appreciate any help. located in nyc, but i have other addresses to ship to, so an ad that can accommodate shipping would be helpful as well. thanks!


----------



## jtang128

PM with AD referral would be much appreciated.

Looking for a 3714-17 shipped to Las Vegas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alniri

Looking for a PM for an out of state AD referral 
I'm in Florida. 

Looking at at buying a Portuguese chrono, automatic or classic in stainless steel. 

Thank you


----------



## JT_2875

Hey guys,

I'm looking to get my first IWC (portugese chrono in rose gold).

Please send over any recommendations! 

I'm in NY.

Thanks!
JT


----------



## netfast

Hey guys,

Happy IWC day !!

I am also after an AD referral. I am after someone who is ok to ship to Australia where I am. In Australia we get ripped off big time over here. Alternatively an AD in Vegas around October as I will be over there then. I found Vegas in general not that well priced (didnt look into IWC last time though?) I may have been in tourist mode when negotiating for a Tag a couple of years ago.

I am after the silver faced portuguese auto 500107 model.

I sent off an email to the sponsor ACE but just saw looks like they dont ship to Australia?

ANy help would be much appreciated guys.

AJ

PS. Would even consider a good used model too if anyone knows of anyone willing to part with one please let me know.


----------



## AmanB1

Hi all,

I'm also in need of an AD referral in Toronto. I'm interested in either a Portuguese auto or chronograph (still making my mind up...). I'll be purchasing in the next week. I'll also be in Orlando at the end of the week so if anyone knows a great AD there I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## csmitchell

Looking for an AD that will ship to Western New York and that will provide a discount. Looking for a Portuguese Automatic Chrono 371446. Thanks!


----------



## Hermie

Hi,
I'd like AD referral for IWC Pilot Chrono to ship internationally. Please PM me thank you!


----------



## dirkpitt73

Hi Guys - I'm seriously considering an Ingenieur 3239, specifically the IW323904. Always wanted to add an Ingy to the collection and this white-dialed model might do the trick. Problem is, I'm in Austin with no IWC dealer nearby (hoping someone rectifies that some day) and really don't want to pay TX's 8.25% sales tax. I can't find any listings for this model on Watchrecon, so may have to go new. Hence the question, who's the forum favorite dealer that will ship to TX and provide a reasonable discount? Much appreciated! 

Cheers,
John


----------



## Amcgreg74

Hi all. Like others on here I am looking for an AD that will ship internationally. I am looking to buy my first IWC and local options aer very limited. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gte937k

I'm also looking for a CONUS AD referral that is outside of California.
I'm interested in the WorldTimer.


----------



## bobbyrayii

I'm looking for a CONUS AD referral that will ship to New Mexico. 
I am interested in the Mark XVII. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## mickmania

Hey, I'm also looking for a AD in the US. If anyone could share their preferred ad it would be greatly appreciated. Also If you could include what kinds of discounts can be expected, it would be terrific.


----------



## changnesia

Hi All, I would greatly appreciate an AD referral. I would also appreciate it if you could send the discounts that I should expect as well. I am looking to buy a Portuguese Chronograph. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AboveBeyond14240

Hey guys, I am looking for the James Bond Edition Master Co-Ax or maybe the golf edition. Looking for AD with discounts expected. I am out in Chicago. Thanks!


----------



## rchaas

Been lusting after a Big Pilot for awhile. I'm about ready to pull the trigger. No AD in Oklahoma. Would love a referral. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

